# Looking for a romantic and dominant RP partner to play with a cute dragon [NSFW]



## ZeracVulcanWhiteDragon (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi! I’m Zerac! I’m an 18 year old male dragon looking for a wonderful RP partner! I am interested in males and females as well as any Anthro~ I’m interested in all types of bodies (except for hyper/unrealistic body proportions.) Im a submissive dragon who enjoys doing whatever I can to make sure my partners happy~ ^^







As shown above that’s what I look like! Except my scales are now a pure white instead of black, but the horns and eyes are the same as well as the body! I have a caring kind personality that wants nothing more than to be happy and make others happy!

I would love to worship and love my partner as my superior, and I’ll happily wear a collar to show off the prize someone’s willing to claim! I’ll happily do whatever I can to please my partner no matter how lewd (or nasty) it might be! ^^
I will happily admire and care about my new partner/lover to whatever extent I possibly can!
I’m hugely into kind dominants who don’t mind being rough at times!

Which means i also enjoy quite romantic settings whether that be walking out somewhere together or eating a nice dinner with each other and watching a movie on the couch, cuddling up and me being my lovers little spoon hehe~
And for other times when things get frisky I love being collared at times and being like a little pet~

I use: Discord and Telegram as primaries but also use MeWe as well~

Open to multiples! ^^

Thank you for reading! Excited to meet you very soon~  
Have a wonderful day ❤


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello


----------



## ZeracVulcanWhiteDragon (Feb 24, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Hello


hello!


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2019)

I would love to


----------



## ZeracVulcanWhiteDragon (Feb 24, 2019)

The Universe said:


> I would love to


Alright! which messaging system would you like to do it on?? :3


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2019)

Discord but for right now here in the conversations is fine


----------



## ZeracVulcanWhiteDragon (Feb 24, 2019)

The Universe said:


> Discord but for right now here in the conversations is fine


I might prefer moving to discord to keep chat here clean if thats ok!  Zerac Vulcan#0226 is my discord


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Universe (Feb 24, 2019)

You don’t have to do it in this thread


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2019)

Sent you a friend request


----------



## Universe (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm sorry change my mind I didn't read the entire thing so that's my bad. I'm not interested.


----------



## SiberNav (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey! hello, I'm interested if you are still looking, you can pm me to talk about it if it's the case.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 27, 2019)

Hmmmmmmm

Does it involve chasing around a feather wand until one gets so dizzy that they are defeated?


----------



## ZeracVulcanWhiteDragon (Feb 27, 2019)

I suppose so


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Feb 27, 2019)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm

Does it involve booping one’s snoot into submission?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 27, 2019)

I got a fellow derg if you're still opened.


----------



## ZeracVulcanWhiteDragon (Feb 28, 2019)

That I am!





Limedragon27 said:


> I got a fellow derg if you're still opened.


----------



## Dylan23 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey there, Im also interested. You seem like fun


----------



## CaregiverShade (Oct 13, 2019)

I'd be interested! :3 I've had some problems with discord in the past so I feel using Telegram would be better for me. I'm a switch but always enjoy getting feisty in dominance when I'm able to. X3

Le link: t.me: Shade


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 13, 2019)

CaregiverShade said:


> I'd be interested! :3 I've had some problems with discord in the past so I feel using Telegram would be better for me. I'm a switch but always enjoy getting feisty in dominance when I'm able to. X3
> 
> Le link: t.me: Shade


Even though there are those that are Necromancers, some things just shouldn’t be raised from their graves. Aka don’t necro something that’s been dead for like 8 or so months


----------



## CaregiverShade (Oct 13, 2019)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Even though there are those that are Necromancers, some things just shouldn’t be raised from their graves. Aka don’t necro something that’s been dead for like 8 or so months


Eheh, I didn't realize it was so old X3 I was simply searching stuff up haha!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 19, 2019)

Closing due to necro


----------

